# AI Boer Buck Suggestions?



## Crossroads Boers

I wasn't quite sure were to post this, but figured I'd find most of the Boer people here. 

I am getting close to ordering semen from this buck for next year. http://www.huckndocboers.com/Herd_Sires/chickenped.htm He has an incredible show record, is a direct son of Ruger, is pending ennoblement AND is a paint! I am so excited about this possibility!

A friend is going to order semen from him soon, so we could split the shipping cost as she is willing to have it shipped together. However, before I order, just wanted to see if anyone knew of a good colored buck? I know T4 Scorpio was a good one, but I have had some of his genetics in our herd and am ready for something new.

We'd be breeding this guy to our doe Liberty and possibly Dandi or Dazzle. Not sure which one yet.

I need a buck with a butt and *strong *topline....


----------



## Jessica84

Im not sure of any bucks, but OMG I dont think I have seen a butt like that before. He looks like a pig in is back end. I like him very much!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did you check Biogenetics? Are you looking strictly for a paint buck?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

He's a really nice buck for sure Jessica.  

Yea, I checked out BioGenetics and nothing caught my eye... Yes, strictly color.  I don't think I'll find a buck better than this guy who's colored, but just thought I'd be sure! 

He just seems perfect for the direction we are wanting to go. I am excited!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I cant find anyone with AI _paint_ bucks. I can find traditional all day long, but no paints! Looks like he'll throw nice kids for you though


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yup, just about anyone can breed super nice traditional animals, so that's why we are going with color. Something different and sought after, but still high quality.


----------



## bayouboergoats

I think he will do good things for your herd. Pretty sure he fits the bill for alot if not all the qualities your wanting. 

I am going to do some searching and see what i come across.

Have you checked Bon Joli or Max Boer goats? Not sure if they are even into AI or not but both of them have nice goats too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ I saw those, but wasnt sure if they AI either.....


----------



## bayouboergoats

I just looked at Max Boer goats they do have semen for sell out of some of their bucks....

But not too sure if those are the kind of bucks your wanting....their pics are not all that great so it is hard to judge


----------



## toth boer goats

I have been all over the net and can't find anything close to that buck you already chose.

*KENZ FIREWALL at the bottom of this link but, he is solid red, he is nice but, I can't find any others that even come semi close to the one you picked.*
http://www.mva1boergoat.com/ai-bucks.html


----------



## nancy d

He sure looks good to me, if it's topline you want, why not Mr Rich? 
His son gave me great color over a % doe but they were all bucklings.
Everybody else was trad, all GREAT topline & front ends.
Im hoping his rear will fill out as he ages, how's Mr Rich rear look now?


----------



## TrinityRanch

If it's butt you are looking for, you wont need to search much farther than that guy! Hopefully it isn't all just hair! :laugh:

And what a looooong dude! Are you _sure _you aren't going into the wether field?  He should do great things for Liberty. Good choice with those two.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll take a look at MAX Boers tomorrow. I have before. I really want good genetics on this buck too, and Chicken has Ruger as his daddy and a Collateral Damage line doe who is ennobled as his dam! Pretty awesome! And he has a butt... and an awesome top... which is just what we need! 

I've wanted to get into AI-ing, and figured this is a good place to start. Rich is awesome and just bred Poli and Star today ( SO EXCITED!) and Cosmo a couple days ago. So we should get a good supply of Rich kids with those 3 does. I want to keep stepping up our program, and I think matching our show doelings with a buck like this is a good way to do it!  I have nothing against Rich or his kids, I just don't think he'd pair all that well with these girls. Especially Dazzle... Rich has a very small butt right now. He's got a long twist, but no power. He's on pasture only though so I'm not expecting it to be great... He's so crazy right now with breeding he hardly eats anything. He's never really had a butt though even right after we got him from RNSH. Boy that doeling of his Two Rich sure has a butt though! Love that doe. Rich Heart has a nice butt too... 

I'm pretty set on this guy. Just wanted to get second opinions and see how you all liked him. I am nervous having never done this before, but so excited at the same time!


----------



## Tenacross

I like Chicken on a Chain. So I'm not trying to talk you out of it.
You might want to check the ABGA website and see how many actual colored kids he's thrown.

This red buck has thrown some nice red goats. Including that spotted buck "Cracker Jack" that Leslie had for awhile. 
http://www.dixielandranch.com/bucks/outback_jack.html
The website doesn't mention any semen, but I saw somewhere they donated semen from him, so they did have...

This former National Champion buck has been throwing some color.
Probably from the Ruger in him. Scroll down for RM 50 Sugar Rey.
http://www.rmranch.com/breeding_bucks.html

This buck won a class at Nationals in 2012. I don't know if the have semen or not, but you could ask.
http://www.roelingchancefarm.com/bucks.html

I've always liked Cat in the hat. If you were to order semen from these people, let me know because I might split some with you. With that red cape I think Cat would throw color when bred to a red doe.
http://www.sunshineboergoats.com/studbucks.html


----------



## Maggie

I have always liked this guy, Patriot. http://showmeboers.com/theboys.html#patriot


----------



## bayouboergoats

I think Chicken on A chain is a great choice! I like Pam have looked and looked and looked but none of the ones i have found can even compare to how many qualities Chicken on a chain has.

I am getting excited for you!!! I know we have awhile to wait to see the kiddos....but man I think he will pair really well with Liberty & Dandi. Even Dazzle if you decide to breed her also.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Tim! I gotta run but will look at those goats better soon. We had a Cat in the Hat son here to breed our does last year, and I didn't like him. He was a paint. He didn't breed one of our does so we didn't get to see his kids, but I didn't care for him... I know he has some nice offspring out there. 

Chicken has had several red kids and at least one paint (he's on Huck 'N Docs site, Goose on a Noose) the rest traditional I think. Bred to traditional does... 

Outback Jack looks awesome! 

Thanks Heather! Patriot is a nice buck.


----------



## ptgoats45

These are all traditionals, but they do have one buck sired by Ruger, his name is 2DOX Cuger http://bvboergoats.com/for_sale.html They have another buck that has a pretty nice cape, he is a son of Ripper and is named ANR Wide Load.

Again a lot of traditionals, a couple paint bucks though: http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/bucks.html

That's all I could find on Google. Chicken on a Chain looks like a really nice buck


----------



## nancy d

Our next project is finding bigger booty.
Hopefully Rich & Four might develop as they grow, I dont know. But I know what you mean about power in the back. 
When Auto Repeater came here as a 3 yr old he had skinny rear but into his 4th yr he really filled in.


----------



## Goatgirl21

Crossroads Boers said:


> I wasn't quite sure were to post this, but figured I'd find most of the Boer people here.
> 
> I am getting close to ordering semen from this buck for next year. http://www.huckndocboers.com/Herd_Sires/chickenped.htm He has an incredible show record, is a direct son of Ruger, is pending ennoblement AND is a paint! I am so excited about this possibility!
> 
> A friend is going to order semen from him soon, so we could split the shipping cost as she is willing to have it shipped together. However, before I order, just wanted to see if anyone knew of a good colored buck? I know T4 Scorpio was a good one, but I have had some of his genetics in our herd and am ready for something new.
> 
> We'd be breeding this guy to our doe Liberty and possibly Dandi or Dazzle. Not sure which one yet.
> 
> I need a buck with a butt and strong topline....


Never thought about AI! gonna have to research this.  hes gorgeous btw! Wow!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Victoria, I'd stick with your first choice.

Remember though, they may be doing the new fluff and puff thing. I don't know if you seen how they are doing the cattle now.It makes them look really big.
So some of that hair, may be cosmetic( a good fluff and trim.)  Not sure, how much butt he really has back there.


----------



## Jessica84

toth boer goats said:


> Victoria, I'd stick with your first choice.
> 
> Remember though, they may be doing the new fluff and puff thing. I don't know if you seen how they are doing the cattle now.It makes them look really big.
> So some of that hair, may be cosmetic( a good fluff and trim.)  Not sure, how much butt he really has back there.


I think you might be right on the fuuufuuing the butt, how much I dont know. If you go back and look at the butt shot picture and look on his inner right back leg where it meets the butt, it kinda does look like a lot of hair. I still think he does have a really nice rump, and I do like his chest and think he is still very awsome. I dont know how much this will cost you, If a lot, can you ask to get just a normal picture of him out in pasture, not groomed or anything?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

toth boer goats said:


> Victoria, I'd stick with your first choice.
> 
> Remember though, they may be doing the new fluff and puff thing. I don't know if you seen how they are doing the cattle now.It makes them look really big.
> So some of that hair, may be cosmetic( a good fluff and trim.)  Not sure, how much butt he really has back there.


Yes, I know a lot of it can be fluff, but still a goat can only have so much hair back there... It does look pretty fluffy though.  I was considering one of Able Acres bucks named "Perfection" because he is somewhat of a paint, but I know that they fluff big time and I was just not very impressed with him. If I am not impressed with an Able Acre goat, considering what they must be feeding, the expert grooming, and professional and edited pictures, then it must not be that great of a goat.

Anyway, my friend that is wanting go in with shipping the semen found two other bucks that look pretty nice. I don't know much about them. One of them is WARDS Hellboy out of Cat in the Hat "Ennobled", and I don't know the name of the other. I am so torn now with what to do! What do you guys think?

The first one is Hellboy, and the 2nd is the other one.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The second pic looks like a better buck^^

How much does it cost for the shipping on semen?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks for the comment! I do like the bigger buck, but they each have so many good things going for them it is hard to decide who is truly better! 

The one shipper estimate that we got from Chicken on a Chain's owner was $150 for shipping. Pretty high for just one person to pay but not too bad when two go in on it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well not too bad if you're buying a lot. Do you know if it's the same price if your were to order it from BioGenetics or some place like that?


----------



## bayouboergoats

For ease of kid sales probably better with the WARD's Hellboy only because Ward is pretty well known name in the goat industry.

The angles are different on the pics so it is harder to judge. But I too like the second buck better than the ward buck. The second buck appears longer bodied also. And his coloring is more eye appealing I like the wider belt stripe. 

If I were choosing between the 3 bucks I would go with Chicken On A Chain. He is alot better put together than the other two IMO.


----------



## Jessica84

^^^I agree, I still like your first choice better


----------



## ptgoats45

When I ordered from BioGenics two years ago shipping was $120. I just had some semen shipped from a breeder in California to Memphis, TN it cost about $130 round trip. $150 seems a little high, but they may also be including filling the shipping tank.


----------



## toth boer goats

The 2nd buck is longer and better, in the 2 new choices.

Still standing out though is, 1st choice


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Number 2 buck does look nicer... I still think I like Chicken out of the 3.  Sure does have a strange name though!  

On a lot of bucks, you can get an awesome picture or two right after a major clip/fluff job, but he has no proven show offspring or a show record himself. Chicken has 6 overall champs, and several kids with points too. I just don't think we can find much better! He's so awesome!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

When in doubt, go with the awesome one!
That _normally_ never backfires......


----------



## Crossroads Boers

^  Thank you all for your suggestion and input. I appreciate it! 

I'll keep you posted on our order!


----------



## Tenacross

I'd like to hear what the name of the second buck is. He won something judging by the picture.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That is SQW SAWYER'S UZI. I like him.  Points: Ennoblement:421/Unassgn:67 

8 out of his 31 kids have points.


----------



## silveira_ranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> ^  Thank you all for your suggestion and input. I appreciate it!
> 
> I'll keep you posted on our order!


Ahem...put me on your waiting list....ahem


----------



## toth boer goats

HeHe, me too for a painted buck, LOL


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Okie dokie.  

Now I am really going back and forth about Chicken or Uzi. They are both the same age and colored...Chicken has more progeny with points, but a smaller show record himself, and Uzi only has 8 kids with points (out of 31 kids), but an awesome show record. Uzi placed 7th at the ABGA Nationals this year and has around 20 overall grand champ wins.... WOW!!! 

Considering Chicken has 2x as many kids as Uzi, he really should have quite a few more kids with points. Only about 5 more point earning kids than Uzi. 

This is so hard!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Well, have you considered which would look better breeding with your does? Chicken is more 'wether-style' with possibly a bigger butt. But, he looks to blend a little worse than the other one.

Uzi has more dimension and size, but may not be as strong in his top due to his length.

I think they are both incredible marvelous, and either way you go, it's a win.


----------



## Jessica84

silveira_ranch said:


> Ahem...put me on your waiting list....ahem


If we both buy one of hers we can split shipping  I have a sick addiction I know


----------



## TrinityRanch

Jessica84 said:


> If we both buy one of hers we can split shipping


We can split it in 3rds...


----------



## bayouboergoats

I just saw him on facebook. His ABGA number is not listed so cant research him. This is the only pic they have posted. He looks pretty nice. His dob is listed as 12/2/12 I think.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow, I like him a lot! My first thought was "that looks like a doe"... but I like him nonetheless! I'll go look him up on ABGA... 

Since most of herd lacks a good topline, I'm leaning towards Chicken. But Uzi sure looks impressive too and has thrown WAY more color than Chicken. He even had a spotted doe kid!!! Bred to a spotted doe... 

So here is what I'm thinking: 

Liberty + Chicken (has an OK topline, needs length and a wider front, terrific butt) 

Dandi + Chicken (definitely needs a topline fixer-uper, love her otherwise) 

Dazzle + Uzi (has an awesome top considering her length, needs mass and a butt) 

Paint Ball + Uzi ( Needs length and width) 

Wasn't really planning on AI-ing all of these as it will be pricey, but just a thought.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Holy cow! This guy is awesome! What a powerful pedigree! GREAT show record too... I don't think I'd feel comfortable using an unproven buck this time, but maybe next! Thanks Amber! 

RRD AMMO V704 **ENNOBLED** 4/2009 (10321932)
BACK 2 NATURE POLAR EXPRESS **ENNOBLED** 5/2010 (10420080)
2EBG MONEY PENNY (10325734)
Sire: S G R POLAR'S GAME ON (10559243)
D C W -BO JANGLE **ENNOBLED** 3/2008 (10306381) National Champion 2006
DER BJ'S GIRL **ENNOBLED** 6/2011 (10408167)
DER POW-DER PUFF **ENNOBLED** 4/2009 (10354586)
Animal: DHTBG GO BIG RED (10597984)
RRD -10B2B AK-47 **ENNOBLED** 5/2009 (10360231)
10B2B X092 TABASCO **ENNOBLED** 12/2012 (10449078)
MEIN - 10B2B - RUBY'S CHANTILLY LACE **ENNOBLED** 11/2009 (10371164)
Dam: SUNBELT BOERS SERRANO (10532354)
RRD -10B2B AK-47 **ENNOBLED** 5/2009 (10360231)
10B2B Y 02 MISS LIBBY **ENNOBLED** 9/2012 (10455510)
10B2B W22 **ENNOBLED** 2/2010 (10374373)


----------



## toth boer goats

Such hard decisions to make.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yep.  I'm losing sleep on it...


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well who ever you chose I absolutley can not wait to see the kids!

=)


----------



## toth boer goats

Gosh, I am going back and forth with chain and go big red. Your head must be spinning :crazy:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

YA!!! For sure.... :crazy::crazy::scratch::scratch::hammer::crazy:

How am I ever going to chose? Go Big Red has no kids on the ground to show me... so I'm not going to go with him yet, but maybe we'll use him on Poli next year.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Go Big Red's granddam is a 2x National champ. DER BJ'S GIRL *ENNOBLED* She was bred to Back 2 Nature Polar Express ENNOBLED and out came Red's sire! SGR Polar's Game On. 

GOOD FIND AMBER! This is awesome! I might just talk myself into going with him... But he's not proven... Arg. This is so hard!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

BJ'S Girl is out of Bo Jangle...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

AND he has AK-47 in there too!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Good grief those are some great bloodlines! So how is your waiting list for some kids out of these does you will be doing AI on? Lol probably pretty long I would imagine!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Ooo he is a pretty boy! I thought he was a doe as well  

I still think I like the appearance of the other ones better. They have more length and might do better breeding to your does. 

BUT, he does have a very, very, very astounding pedigree!! I am not experienced with registered goats, so... How much of a deciding factor is a pedigree in the show ring? Will you place worse because a goat has less ennoblements, or is that more of an impact on sale pricing?


----------



## SunnydaleBoers

Crossroads Boers said:


> He's a really nice buck for sure Jessica.
> 
> Yea, I checked out BioGenetics and nothing caught my eye... Yes, strictly color.  I don't think I'll find a buck better than this guy who's colored, but just thought I'd be sure!
> 
> He just seems perfect for the direction we are wanting to go. I am excited!


He's worth breeding to for just the name alone! It would crack me up to see that on a set of papers. The fact that he looks good too is just icing on the cake. 

We have a solid red Backdraft grandson- he's actually out of Kenz Fireball, who I believe is the twin to the Firewall buck featured on one of the webpages in an earlier post. We're on our first kid crop out of him, and he's thrown nice kids- they have good bone/muscle, and he throws really nice, wide front ends, but we've been less than thrilled with their ability to grow on a normal, commercial ration. He does throw color though, and they do seem to show good parasite resistance. My only concern (and I wish I'd researched this a little more before we bought him) is that the Backdraft line doesn't seem to be terribly long lived. Seems like a lot of his sons kick the bucket after 3 or 4 years, which makes me wonder. Whether that is genetics or management or just plain bad luck is hard to say though.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I know! I am so excited about that guy! It's a good thing you brought him up Amber! 



TrinityRanch said:


> I am not experienced with registered goats, so... How much of a deciding factor is a pedigree in the show ring? Will you place worse because a goat has less ennoblements, or is that more of an impact on sale pricing?


Well, no but having lots of ennoblements in their lines is a good indicator of a nice goat.  It's not like the judge sits there and goes over their papers before the show starts! Hehe. Having a good amount of ennobled goats in their lines is a good selling factor, as it usually indicates the animal at hand will be a good one. 

Thanks for the input Sunnydale!


----------



## Maggie

I like chicken on a chain and UZi. I do not like the ward buck, not enough rear for me.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I just heard that a breeder around here has some kids out of Chicken and an ennobled dam and the other a champion... and the kids do not look impressive at all. Since our does are neither, makes me wonder what he'd produce with them!!  Maybe they were just bad pictures... but it still disheartened me a little. 

I'm going to email the owner of Go Big Red and see if they have any other pictures of him...


----------



## Maggie

I'd really love to see pasture pictures of these bucks. Its so hard to judge them on pictures that the are made up, hair fluffed etc!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I know it... ^ Doubt we'll get that though. Which could mean they don't like the "truth"! However, all 3 of these bucks have show records, you can't fake that! Here are some more pictures of Chicken. 

I did hear back from the breeder who owns Uzi. They said they do still have semen available. So that's good news.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

The judge on the right in the last picture is Ron Dilley. He was the judge that placed Liberty 2nd out of 41.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers

Here is another picture of Uzi for you. Being from Indiana and having seen him in person at more than one show I will say he is a very impressive animal. The but on him I promise you is not hair. It is all meat. Now I don't know how well he passes that on but with him what you see is what you get. The only thing that I don't like about him is that he is a little short height wise. Also isn't that super pretty flashy buck like some of the others. Have to give him credit for being a sr buck and looking that good at 2.5 yrs when most of those pretty bucks fall apart by the time they are two years old and you never see another picture of them. Just my opinion though. Have never seen the other bucks in person to give an opinion. And as has been said before that obviously there is a good fitting job done on chicken. No way to tell just how much of that look is his hair.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thank you so much Indiana Boers. I appreciate your comment a lot! That really makes me feel good that you have seen him in person, and think he looks good in person. 

He looks really nice in that picture.  Thanks!


----------



## Maggie

The show pics you posted of Chicken are a lot more believable how he actually looks- and he still looks good. The ones on the website are a turn off for me, I have never seen any boer in person that has a rear end shaped like that. Have you seen any of the kids from him? Are they animals you would be dying to have in your own herd?


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes, I'm glad that they have these pics on their website. He does still look good in all of them, but I don't know if he is as good as Saywers Uzi. I just LOVE Uzi's Mass and bone, something that some of our does lack. But Chicken has more style which would pair better with Liberty and Paint Ball. I wonder about getting four straws from both of the bucks and then deciding who to use on who later....But that would be very expensive for shipping unless our friend also wants semen from both of them. 

I have seen two kids in pictures from Chicken that a breeder here in washington bought for Huck n Doc Boers, and I definitely wasn't impressed with them. But they were very young. There are a couple kids on Huck n Doc's for sale page that look pretty nice, though. I haven't seen any kids form Uzi but I haven't searched that hard for them, so I'm sure there are some pics somewhere. 

If this was your decision, what buck would you choose? I am so torn with this. Here are the girls that we are planning to AI.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Just heard from Go Big Red's owner: 

Victoria,
I don’t have any other pictures of him, but that is truly how he looks in person. He is super long and level, has great deal of bone, and a thick back end. He has lots of muscle and pretty long in the twist.
“Powerful” is the word that sums him up! His sire is SGR Game On. He is only 7 months old so he has a lot of growing yet to do! We will be asking $75 a straw.


----------



## toth boer goats

He is just 7 months old now, that means, he has no kids on the ground.

The pics you put up yet again you make it very hard to decide who to put with who. :doh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I know...  At the moment I am thinking we'll end up going with Uzi. I think he would pair well with all 4 of our girls as he seems close to complete himself. 

Anyone have any pictures of some of Uzi's kids?


----------



## ogfabby

Just throwing it out there because semen/shipping is expensive:

I have been told by seasoned AI peeps as well as my vet that it isn't recommended to AI a ff. They said 9 times out of 10 they won't settle. It's hard to AI correctly with their maiden cervix.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ That's what I have herd as well.
I really like Uzi!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yea, I have heard that as well. Another something to consider...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Okay possible plan B with Dazzle and Paint Ball. We are thinking about live breeding them to an ennobled buck here that is owned by the breeder of our buck Teflon. He's spotted and since Dazzle is dappled and Paint Ball has a spotted sire (and those are the not as great ones of the 4, all though still great doe IMO  )

Live breeding will cost WAAAY more than AI, but at least we have a better chance at actually getting them bred. 

CRCR Aged To Perfection is the buck. I'm sure all the Washingtonians know him. Here are a couple of his kids. Many have show points. 

ZOE Perfect Summer (the paint) is Teflon's mom.


----------



## Maggie

Nice! I like him, but of course you know I like spots lol!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice, I like those choices


----------



## bayouboergoats

Ooo yes I like this idea even better! 
The breeder won't cut a deal with you since you will be breeding two does?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I like him too.  Although I have never seen him in person, I do like his kids a lot. 

She might... and she said she'd give a 10% discount since we are previous customers. Perfection is almost 7 y/o, but she said he's still breeding fine! It will cost us 2 1/2x as much to breed to Perfection than what we would charge for using Rich!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Oh dear heavens well is it worth it to you?

I will either be purchasing a new buck next year or bringing a few does to be bred elsewhere. Well now that I think about it it will only be 1 doe(Faith) so maybe I will just breed her to a friends buck. Then I can take my time buck shopping!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well, it's either an almost definite breeding for $250 for live breeding, or $150+ for "hopefully" breeding with AI. Our friend who said she'd AI for us has never done it before, but just finished training classes for it and is going to start on their own does this year I think. So having an inexperienced person AI maiden does that really need an experienced person to do it, makes me uncomfortable. We have other friends who are experienced with AI, but they live farther away...


----------



## nancy d

I know next to nothing about AI but live coverage isnt a whole lot of tedious work or rocket science.


----------



## Maggie

Seems cheap for an ennobled buck PLUS dappled, I'd go for it! The kids you get will more than pay for the breeding fee.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yep, you're right Nancy! The only thing I wouldn't like about it is not having an exact due date. I'll probably go crazy not knowing when they will be due...

It _*is*_ very cheap all things considered!


----------



## ptgoats45

I always thought maidens were harder to AI, but then I heard from some breeders that they are actually easier. No chance of scar tissue from a previous kidding, and everything is just tighter making it easier to get the straw in the right spot.

But, if the person that will be doing it is inexperienced I honestly wouldn't trust them with my goats just yet. Even if they are a best, best friend. There is too much chance of damage being done and if the does don't take you still have to find someone to breed to. Not to mention, whenever you have straws sitting in a tank you still have the risk of the tank failing and all of your straws having to be thrown away. AI is a really good thing to do, but when you are looking at expensive bucks I think I would want someone doing it who is very experienced.

That dappled buck sure is flashy


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That makes me feel so much better PTDG! Thank you for easing my mind.  I did hear from our friend who is going to AI for us tonight, and she said she just got the results back from her first doe she did an AI on. She is preggo. Which is very exciting for her! She took classes through BioGenetics, so I have high hopes that she can do it on our does.  

Perfection (the spotted buck we may use) isn't pictured. All of those goats are his kids.


----------



## bgr09

Crossroads Boers said:


> Just heard from Go Big Red's owner:
> 
> Victoria,
> I don't have any other pictures of him, but that is truly how he looks in person. He is super long and level, has great deal of bone, and a thick back end. He has lots of muscle and pretty long in the twist.
> "Powerful" is the word that sums him up! His sire is SGR Game On. He is only 7 months old so he has a lot of growing yet to do! We will be asking $75 a straw.


The people who own him as of now live in Iowa and I seen them at a show in Minnesota and I seem this buck he is a very nice buck level and round and tubular with a great but he won overall reserve at less then a year old!! I personally really like him and sugar Rey.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That is good to know brg09! I love it when people have seen these bucks in person.


----------



## bgr09

I would say if you have a doe that is really powerful and needs to be a little more feminen with a big rear I would go with big red especially since its reasonable price and he could turn out to be the next big thing and you would be on the front side of it.sugar Rey will definitely produce a big rump stylish kids and some very nice color and he died at and early age so there's not a huge supply of his kids so as the years go by they will become very rare and valuable.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

You betcha.  We may give Big Red a try once I can see some kids out of him. You never know. 

I tried to call Roger a couple times today and left a message, so I'm really hoping we can get some semen here soon from Sugar Rey.


----------



## caprine crazy

ptgoats45 said:


> These are all traditionals, but they do have one buck sired by Ruger, his name is 2DOX Cuger http://bvboergoats.com/for_sale.html They have another buck that has a pretty nice cape, he is a son of Ripper and is named ANR Wide Load.
> 
> Again a lot of traditionals, a couple paint bucks though: http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/bucks.html
> 
> That's all I could find on Google. Chicken on a Chain looks like a really nice buck


I owned an ANR Wide Load granddaughter at one point. She had a great front end! I felt like I could never get a good amount of weight on her though. At 3 mos. she was 35 lbs. She's the one who ended up with CL. She was trad, but dam and sire were trad. I absolutely loved that doe. I wish I could've kept her and showed her. I love AABG too. They have really nice goats!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wide Load isnt a very large buck, I can understand why his progeny didnt get big.^^


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wide Load catches my eye every time I look at him.  He's got a lot of things going for him!! Love his head, his length, his big level top, his head, his bone his "wide" front.. Haha. His kids don't seem to be even close to as nice as him though.  At least the few I have seen.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

There are some Cuger kids here in WA. One is a STUNNING % doe who has over 80 points at 7 m/o. She beats Paint Ball at every show of course as they are always in the same class, and I haven't been to a show where she hasn't taken grand overall % doe! She's awesome!


----------



## caprine crazy

Lacie, that's surprising because his pictures make him look big. Maybe he's just a slow growing line. Victoria, i like him too! But after having one of his granddaughter's I have to agree they aren't quite as nice as he is.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

^^ which is really too bad, as he looks REALLY nice!


----------



## toth boer goats

Decisions, decisions, LOL


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Just talked with Roger... he does have semen available, but it is going to cost us a fortune to get it over here! If we get a nice buck and doe or two from him, it would be worth it, but what if something goes wrong??  Hard decision!


----------



## nancy d

Oh Victoria, something can go wrong, AI or not. Do what you have peace about.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

It's a lot of money to risk, and even if we get just one kid from 4 straws and AI's to a couple does.. (worst case scenario!) he/she should pay for the semen/shipping. 

Proverbs 3:5-6 Trust in the Lord with all your heart, and do not lean on your own understanding. In all your ways acknowledge Him and he will make your path strait....


----------



## Tenacross

ogfabby said:


> Just throwing it out there because semen/shipping is expensive:
> I have been told by seasoned AI peeps as well as my vet that it isn't recommended to AI a ff. They said 9 times out of 10 they won't settle. It's hard to AI correctly with their maiden cervix.


This is partly true, but if you can get the sheath two or three rings into the cervix, the conception rate should be no different. Many AI technicians test the cervix with a sheath before they even thaw a straw. If you can't get in, be it a FF or not, you are probably better off putting her on a live buck. If she is a FF, you can give her the excuse and try AI again next year, but I had one doe that kidded twins in the spring and we still couldn't get in. I had another doe that had kidded and we couldn't get in so I used a French Sheath, which has a pointier end, and she had triplets. There is a steep learning curve, but if you don't start trying, you will never get good at it. It's not just the procedure, its *when*. Always good to have a "plan B" if the cervix is too tight to pass the sheath.


----------



## Tenacross

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yep, you're right Nancy! The only thing I wouldn't like about it is not having an exact due date. I'll probably go crazy not knowing when they will be due...
> 
> It _*is*_ very cheap all things considered!


Like I said in my previous post, if you were to set a doe up for AI and couldn't get a sheath into the cervix, then don't thaw the straw. You still have a little time to get the doe to a live buck, OR, wait until she comes back in in 18 -20 days and take them to the live buck. You will have a date. I told Leslie the exact day I was going to show up with Jorja last year and that she would be in heat when I got there. This was 18 days before I came. It's hard to impress Leslie, but she was a little bit.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

You're right Tim, thanks for the input. We'll still have Richie as back up, and Teflon... and Perfection too. Poli is one of the does we'd be doing AI with, and she will have kidded twice by then, so I'd hope we could at least get her pregnant. 

Liberty and Dandi would be the other two I'd really want success with, of course. I am so nervous about this and we haven't even bought the semen yet! 

That's funny... good story.  Leslie's not THAT hard to impress. She's such a neat lady.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Saw on facebook today that hellboys kids have earned all their needed points now so he is going to be ennobled! =)


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That's awesome! ^ 

The check is in the mail to the farm who owns Chicken! I am so excited!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Whoo hoo! No turning back now! I am so ready to see what your chicken kids will look like!


----------



## toth boer goats

So exciting


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I know! I am very exited.  We are also about to get a check sent to Roger M. for Sugar Rey semen! We are planning on using him on Poli next year. 

Any name suggestions? No I'm kidding... Well actually I've already thought of a couple! :ROFL:


----------



## bayouboergoats

Hahaha hey if we start the naming now maybe just maybe you can pick one by the time she kids! Lol


----------



## TrinityRanch

Well I had a name for Chicken/Liberty babies!!! That was, before you decided to breed her to Rey.

"Free as a Bird..." :lol:

HA! I cant wait to see what you come with for Dandi and Chicken


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That's awesome Katelyn! LOVE it! I'll definitely put that one in the name file!  Thanks!

Here is the new and improved 2014 breeding list!

Poli/Sugar Rey
Liberty/Chicken
Dandi/Chicken
Paint Ball/ Mr. Rich 
Dazzle/Perfection (ennobled spotted buck) 
And not sure who else we will have then! 
Probably: 
Ruby/Mr. Rich
Cosmo/Mr. Rich 
Star: Mr. Rich

How about "She's a Dandi Chicken"? Ha! Oh, I'm cracking myself up...

Ya know.... *SHE'S* a Dandi... cause everyone knows Dandi is going to have a paint doe colored JUST like her uh, husband!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Chicken on a Chain has got to be the funniest goat name ever! I told my sister about the names, and she said "Liberty on a Chain"? 
Oh, the irony :laugh:

I really hope Dandi gives you twin paint does for all of the hard work you are putting into this. Tell Chicken's owners that you only want _female _sperm in the straws!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Is it like a saying or something? There are 4 goats named that with ABGA! I don't get it!???

A few of his kids have names like "Gaitor Bait" "Chic A Dee" "Chicken's Dumplin" "Gem on a Chain" "One Buff Chicken" " About Cluckin' Time" " 4 Fried Chickens and a Coke" and so many others! Pretty creative huh?


----------



## TrinityRanch

I only saw Goose on a Noose. He was super cute, but I cant take the name seriously! The good thing is, you can do so much with it...

Chicken on a Chain came up as a bull when I looked it up, so maybe that's why it's used. Also, it is a type of bait?? :shrug:


----------



## bayouboergoats

Okay you guys are crackin me up with the names! Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

He is really cute! And boy he sure did good at that show! 

Hmmm maybe they did name him after a bull! New Q, where'd the bull get his name?!!! Haha. 

You got any good ones, lady with a funny accent??


----------



## bayouboergoats

Hahahahaha I have actually been thinking about names all day today thanks to this thread! I Will let you know when I come up with some that are actually serious and not just ones that make me die laughing!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Okay well, we only have 16 months, so try to hurry!!


----------



## nancy d

Chicken on a Chain sure is a different name, hard to forget that one for sure!
You know, anybody can have any name it's the registration # that counts along with the matching genetics behind. 
I once met a Freight Train. Naturally he's not the only buck with that name.
We named a guy Concealed Weapon. Come to find out there is at least one more.


----------



## DappledBoers

Do you guys know of a boer buck that I can use fir AI that meets these standards?
*Look for a buck who is very, very level along his topline, wide and capacious through his chest, and has a good spring of rib. You want him to be very blown apart, mostly in his front, because the doeling's flaw is in her constricted chest.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hmmm... I'd have to look into that! There are plenty of good bucks out there with level tops, but it's hard to tell the chest/width and rib shape and all just from 1 picture, like most of the AI bucks. 

See if you can find a buck online that you like, and then look him up on ABGA and find as many of his kids as you can find pictures of. That's what I do anyways.  The proof is in the kids, so if you can, definitely try to find pictures of the kids to any AI buck possibilities you find. 

Good luck in your search! I'll think about it and look if I find some time, and let you know if I find a buck that fits that description.


----------



## bgr09

DappledBoers said:


> Do you guys know of a boer buck that I can use fir AI that meets these standards?
> *Look for a buck who is very, very level along his topline, wide and capacious through his chest, and has a good spring of rib. You want him to be very blown apart, mostly in his front, because the doeling's flaw is in her constricted chest.


I would check out RDBG Intensity or ruger reloaded


----------

